# To My Beloved Forum...



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING! *

I will be on vacation so I won't be on here for the next few days, although I still get alerts if someone misbehaves. And I have Santas number, so be good while I am gone!


----------



## SHOOTER13 (Aug 5, 2013)

*Just wanted to wish all the Staff and Membership here a very bountiful Thanksgiving...*


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving to you to and enjoy your vacation and be safe Vin.


Also a Happy and safe Thanksgiving to everyone here.


----------



## havasu (Jul 18, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Shooter (Apr 2, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving group.

Hope everyone has a safe one.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Shooter said:


> Happy Thanksgiving group.
> 
> Hope everyone has a safe one.
> 
> View attachment 1042


Don't tell me that's your Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## Shooter (Apr 2, 2013)

Actually, 

Coconut on the left, Chocolate on the right. My Aunt makes fantastic pies.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Looks yummy.


----------

